# Kessel Run waiting thread 2019/2020!



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I loooooove babies and can't wait to share pics! We have 2 groups of kiddings this time. Trying to see how we like Nov/Dec kidding and trying to make sure we have milk all year. So excited for babies coming in 4 weeks!!

So we currently have:

Fall/Winter
Belle (Nubian -10 years old) - Nov 7th (Confirmed)
Calla (Mini-Nubian 2F) - Nov 8th (Confirmed)
Mercy (Nubian FF) - Dec 11th (Confirmed)

Early Spring
Peaches (Mini-Nubian 3F) - Mar 7th (Not Confirmed)
Corabelle (Nubian 3F) - Mar 8th (Not Confirmed)
Calypso (Nubian FF) - Mar 9th (Not Confirmed)
Delilah (Mini-Nubian FF) - Mar 10th (Not Confirmed)
Cleo (Mini-Nubian FF) - TBD may hold til summer 2020 breeding (she's young)

Belle - 120 days along! She is HUGE. She's kidded quads before and once quints, with her previous owners. I think there are at least 3, maybe 4. I'd be so surprised if shes that big with twins.

















Calla - 119 days - I think she has twins, hopefully twin does this time!

















Mercy - 90 days end of the week, she's a FF! I think she'll have a single, she might surprise me with twins but I don't think so. Oh and a pic of her bitty udder forming!

















Calypso - waiting for her 30 days to come up so I can blood test her.










And Corabelle who had a 5 day heat and came back in yesterday and spent the night with the buck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mercy's FF udder handful is SO cute right now!! 

Best wishes for easy and healthy kiddings all the way through.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Tomorrow is day 144 and 143 for Belle and Calla! Tomorrow we get the kidding pen set up and we anxiously await kids starting Saturday! We've been 2 months with no milk...it's seemed so long haha.

Mercy has the cutest hairy baby udder. I didn't get a good pic she's a bit over 100 days...due Dec 11.

Everyone else will be blood tested this next week to confirm all our March births but, nobody has come back into heat!!































Also, any idea on Belle's (black doe) wavy hair? I did copper bolus her again a few days ago, it had been 6 months. I'm assuming that's what's causing the flippy, wavy hair? I'll see if I can get a close up. She's fine otherwise. Actually both her and Calla got their bolus in prep for kids.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I checked ligaments today. Belle is softer, but Calla....they are a touch softer but her tailhead is lifting. I can feel each of the bones of the tailhead like I do when ligs are gone...it's weird, not fully but I'd say halfway to what it's like when they're completely gone. I thought I was crazy, Belle doesn't feel like that, not any other goat. Her tail is all floppy when she walks and she has the sinking in around the tailhead. No udder change though or any other signs. I always experienced ligaments getting softer and then completely gone before feeling the tailhead go like that. Maybe she'll be sooner than I thought...

As long as I can get through this weekend, I'll be good lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

146/147 Calla/Belle.

Belle's ligs are still fairly tight. No change other than a bit of sticky tail. Udder is still the same as before. She's prob going to hang on until closer to the weekend I bet.
















Calla has dimples where her ligs are and I can feel around in there but they are tight still. Maybe a smidgen change in her udder. But no baby dropping or anything. Otherwise, they're still hanging around acting like normal.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting closer! Just a few more days. They are looking good. Big floppy eared kids are the cutest:inlove: Can't wait to see their little one's!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are my favorite too! These last few days just drag on lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Babies soon! Yay! 
You must be getting really excited! I'm getting my baby fix through y'all since I don't start Kidding until Feb.
Go little ladies


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

148/149 - Nada. Lol. 

I swore Calla was starting to fill yesterday, she did just a touch and stopped...trickster. She feels about the same as she has all this last week. 

Belle, I think she's actually a little softer today in the ligs. It's very hard to feel hers, her rump is flat and wide and I always have to work to feel them, but def softer today. SHe's also acting a bit weird. I'm keeping an eye on her. Moving slower, didn't have the gusto for food this morning. (Usually knocking all parties out of one bowl where she is eating, instead kinda picked at it and half-heartedly threw her head at others), slightly spacey. I'm watching her close today to make sure it's not Toxemia. She's due tomorrow. No udder filling though. 

Of course, tomorrow is the one day it storms so probably then according to doe code.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! not the dreaded doe code... 
Yep, strong storms after midnight ...big temp drop....wet, soggy, cold and yucky...
Yup! That's when she'll wait for.
Ugh....lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, yes. As soon as the storm hits. I'll bet both girls go instantly:lolgoat: They would drive you crazy like that. Maybe belle will fill up and get going later today before the storm, and maybe calla will be nice and wait until after. One can dream anyways


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

One can dream...lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

149/150 Calla/Belle

Nada, nothing, zilch. Ligs have no change, udders...no change. They are going to stay PG forever lol.

Though I went out just a minute ago and observed for a bit. Belle I doing a lot of pawing before laying down (like 10 minutes before she laid down). Both are standing a lot, wide eyes, some stretching constantly with Calla, posty legged, crooked tails, all that. So they're def gearing up for it...one day lol.

And no storm today, just some rain this afternoon...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Its raining cats and dogs here and the temp dropped 20* in 30 min. You must either be way west or way east of me.
The girls are looking good! I hope they have an easy go of it and deliver soon.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We JUST got the rain. I felt the temp drop about 30 minutes ago! We are southeast, near the LA border!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm more central Texas so that explains it...but burrrrrr it got cold quick.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It has! 

I'm going to go check in a bit, but I don't anticipate any change which means it's doubtful there will be any change in the morning. We shall see.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey, I went out and it seems something is happening with Belle. Her ligs are spreading apart, I could get my fingers by her spine now. They're still hard but they've moved.

Callas ligs were much softer. I couldn't see any udder because all the girls were in the way wondering what we were doing out there in the dark. So just maybe we will see some progress in the morning :shrug:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 150/151

*grumble grumble grumble*

I should be thankful though, it's cold and windy right now...ick. Although the rest of the week is cold so...no.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any progress?
Come on ladies....there's a horrible cold snap coming Monday night and your little ones need to be up and about to get ready for it! 

There's a BIG bag of treats ready for the first girl who gives up their hostages!



Did that work?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hahaha maybe??

151/152

Belle has some fullness in her udder! Not a lot, but progression. Her ligs feel softer and more spread. So I'll go do Evey couple hour checks. She's got a ways to fill. She also looks like she dropped too...maybe y'all can tell from pics. She's definetly thinner to me lol. Some at blurry, she was fighting to the death for food this moring LOL...shes the queen and can't stand anyone eating from the bowl she chooses nor the next one.

Calla, just slightly softer ligs. I don't see any progress in udder or kids dropping. It's ok, I prefer to deal with one kidding at a time.

And yes, it's cold enough today, let's not have them when it's colder...ahhh.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Checked her just now and no more udder growth. She was outside in the sun..I witnessed a couple small contractions, staring off into nowhere, and she's super posty and steep. Ligs still there. Watched her a bit and she went inside and started going to town on the hay. Hoping it's not a middle of the night kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, yes! Definitely looks a lot closer. Yes, looks like she is dropping. How exciting! Maybe you will have babies tonight/tomorrow(dance)

Edit
Hopefully she goes a bit earlier for you. Like an afternoon, or evening kidding. Hint Hint, Belle.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good! Hopefully right after supper tonight there will be Belle babies  Enough time to enjoy them.... but also enough time to sneek in a little sleep before Calla decides she's not going to be out done and drop hers


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I moved her to the kids pen. She was staying away from everyone else and laying around..I've seen definite contractions here and there..she's pawing a ton in the pen. Freaks out when I leave though. So I've been sitting with her but she's not progressing a lot so I don't want to sit long ll. Her ligs have gotten softer though.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay(dance) We should be seeing little kids by the end of the day, right? She sounds very close. Oh, I can't wait to see them! They are gonna be absolutely adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So she finally laid down a while. I thought hmmmm maybe it's just super early. But then she got up and had about a 6-8" string of clear goo and quite a few contractions then went back to pawing like crazy. So I think it's def early labor.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! I said by supper time....I'm hoping I'm right ....then it'll be Callas turn 
Can't wait to see the little ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy, she sounds close, if it is a amber clear tube looking long string of goo.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It was clear but she does have sone amberish cored stuff stick to her. 

She's having very strong more frequent contractions now.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yahoo! Almost there!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, I'm starting supper now.....where's the babies?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, tonight didn't go so well. She started pushing about 6. 6:45 i stated getting antsy as I didn't see anything. 7:00 I went in...had a very hard time telling what I was feeling. All I knew was that there were hooves and a little mouth sucking my finger. 

Worked and worked then my husband got in there. Legs were all the way out but couldn't get the head out. It felt turned to the side. Also couldn't tell if it was more than one. Eventually, my husband just pulled as hard as he could (it was 8 by then) and out came two front feet and shoulders :shudder: he pulled that he's out sideways I guess and the rest of the baby. It was a doeling. She did not make it.  I bumped her and swore I felt something. After 30 minutes went in, elbow deep, felt no other babies. Bumped her again and didn't feel anything. That explains why her udder was smaller. 

So...that was a bit tramatic night. Now that I have figured out how the baby was positioned, I think I now know more of what we should have done and maybe saved her. Not looking forward right now to Callas birth, although I don't anticipate anything, just not too excited right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry things didn't go well.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

That is why I am so nervous every time. Knowing things can go wrong. Very good you could save the doe!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry! I hope Bella is ok, sounds like you both had a hard time. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks. It's still very raw. This is the first time we've ever dealt with dystocia, so I guess it was a bit harder than expected. Found placenta this morning so all is well on that front. She looks fine but not eating a lot as she's out calling for her baby 

Day 152 for Calla. She has softened a lot and is borderline on her ligs being gone. I didn't get a great look/feel and will in a couple of hours when I go check again. But I anticipate kidding this evening/night for her.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry about the baby:hug: That is awful. Try not to be so nervous. When you own livestock its something that can, and almost always will, happen at some point. Poor Belle. I hope calla has a textbook kidding for you!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So she has just a bit of ligaments left. She's pretty soft and squishy and I almost want to say they are gone but I feel them, much more spread. No more udder development. She does want to go off by herself at times but not quite yet. I think she's dropped some and also looks more roached in her back end. So I'm thinking overnight or morning. I check every hour and am not moving her until I see progress. They have being by themselves in the kid pen and freak out and I don't want to sit all day unless we are having contractions lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I pray Calla has an easy time and textbook Kidding...just a thought...
Maybe she'll have trips and you can graft one to Bella. Can you milk her and save the colostrum and try so she smells like Bella from the get go? 
I just don't know but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So, funny thing, I thought the SAME thing. Triplets and graft one. 

I did milk Belle last night and this morning, not getting much, I think she's holding back, but I saved it just in case! 

Belle is doing better, shes quiet when I come out and licks me all over. I think that she thinks I'm her baby. 

Calla is getting more udder now and has been licking her ligament area a lot....not ready yet but she's getting there. I imagine it will be tomorrow. I'm watching for the ligs to be completely gone.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so glad Bella is feeling better. Poor baby had a tough time. At least she's being social with you, that's a good sign.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless your heart. Thats an awful situation to be in. Im grateful Bella is ok. Im sorry about the doeling. We do the best we can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Welp, Calla kidded today about lunchtime! She had a single, HUGE buckling. He was only 5.3lbs (for a mini-Nubian that's pretty average) but he just seems SO big. He's beautiful, she's a great mama, she milks like a DREAM. He's sold already and going to his new home in a couple of weeks as a bottle baby.

I did have to help her a little. She was pushing and pushing and pushing and making minuscule progress. So I had to work with her and pull as she pushed and helped her get him out that way. She might have done it eventually but she was pushing for about 10 minutes and he was ever so slowly coming out, he had a big ol' noggin.

Phew, now we have Mercy due Dec 11, a FF. I'm pretty positive she has a single as she's small.

I'm trying to figure out what happened this year with the singles....:shrug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a sweet boy! Congratulations. He has great coloring


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww:inlove:Cute little boy. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HES A KEEPER! So glad hes strong & healthy! Mom looks pretty proud of him!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ask his mom if there is another kid nicer than hers!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Mercy doing? She's about two- three weeks out now. How's Bella and Calla and her son?
Just checking in.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I was going to actually get some pics of Mercy later today when I move Calla and her boy with the herd. I noticed this morning her backside was getting kind of puffy and her baby udder filled a touch more. She's moving on nicely. 

Calla and her boy are doing wonderful! He will be leaving the 27th. She's giving me almost a quart of milk each milking WITH her boy on her. 

Belle is doing good, milk wise she's not really giving anything, which stinks as she milked a gallon a day all through her life. I'm barely getting a pint and was dealing with some edema. I have learned through a ton or reading that she had selenium issues. I noticed maybe a couple weeks before kidding that I thought she was deficient. It would explain a lot of things through labor, birth, the kid, milking. So she's been dosed on selenium and I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok so here is Mercy, she's 124 days along. Most likely a single. She's a FF. Udder is a touch Fuller and I imagine will keep growing these next 3.5 weeks.
























And her is Calypso... Only 37 days, haven't tested her yet. 









Corabelle...38 days









And Peaches...39 days who I didn't get a pic of because she was challenging Calla.

Calla and her boy, with the herd


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad to hear Calla and her baby are doing well. Nice looking does I hope they test positive for you  Then more cute babies.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, FF udders are the cutest:inlove:

Good luck with the other girls! Callas boy looks huge! He is very cute though.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Bloods pulled and sent off today on Peach, Cora, and Calypso...fingers crossed, we should know something by end of week. The only one I'm even questioning is Calypso...I know Peach is and pretty sure Cora is...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Y'all, im such a doofus. I weighed that buckling after birth...I saw 5.3 which is average mini Nubian weight...I thought no way but figured the scale isn't wrong. I saw his head as I helped her pull and though...noooo way.

Well today I saw my scale was on KG....ummm. Converted it and he was 11.6lbs!!!!!!!! My poor girl! But she did great anyway.

She also gave me over 5lbs of milk this morning. We haven't pulled him from her yet. We milk twice a day and she was giving almost a half gallon over him....today looks to be more! I love this girl! She's such a dream to milk too!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Fingers crossed on your other girls!



Jubillee said:


> Well today I saw my scale was on KG....ummm. Converted it and he was 11.6lbs!!!!!!!! My poor girl


ops2: Moment, lol. Holy cow! At least he made it out without causing too much of a problem. That's a big boy!

Wow! She sounds like a wonderful doe! If she has doeling in the future, maybe I will need to make a trip down there...just to look....but if said doeling goes missing just know it wasn't me!:hide:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Fingers crossed on your other girls!
> 
> ops2: Moment, lol. Holy cow! At least he made it out without causing too much of a problem. That's a big boy!
> 
> Wow! She sounds like a wonderful doe! If she has doeling in the future, maybe I will need to make a trip down there...just to look....but if said doeling goes missing just know it wasn't me!:hide:


:heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Or y'all can drop by here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Woot woot! All three, Peach, Cora, and Calypso are all pregnant!! :7up: Baby time in March. All three girls are each due within 3 days. They came in heat and all had dates one day after another lol. Will be a busy week! 

Delilah may be bred...she didn't come back into heat. I didn't test her as it was too soon. I may just wait on her and see in a couple months if she starts an udder. Or I may decide to just send a test in later. Who knows. If she is bred, she's due late March.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Woohoo..more babies! Its gonna be tough waiting! But I know it will be worth it ! (pic)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So, how's Mercy doing? Only two more weeks to go...wow it goes quick. 
How's Calla and her buckling?
Has Belle recouped well? Is she giving you more milk?
Just checking in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wahoo! All 3, that's awesome! Now the long wait until march


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> So, how's Mercy doing? Only two more weeks to go...wow it goes quick.
> How's Calla and her buckling?
> Has Belle recouped well? Is she giving you more milk?
> Just checking in.


Wow it really is almost 2 weeks huh? I need to get through Thanksgiving weekend then milk test on the 1st and I'll be watching Mercy girl closer. Day 134. She's doing her...lol. Her ligaments are a touch softer and she's so been licking a lot I that area. I'd say shes in the stage of preparing. Udder maybe getting fuller, she def did NOT want to be touched today. Though she's my most skittish goat, not terrible but not in my face. She still looks so small. I hope it's a doeling though (which is already sold if it is...ahh).

Enjoying the sunshine...there's Belle back there too!









Better pic of her pre-udder









You can see her little belly better here.








Belle is doing great, only giving me 3lbs a day roughly so it is what it is. We are about 95% sure we are retiring her. She turns 11 in March. IF we did breed her, it would be to my ND buck...but really thinking we won't.

Calla is giving us about 7lbs a day. We pulled her buckling a couple days ago to get him on the bottle to go home Wednesday. She's a great mom, but she doesn't seem too upset about the baby gone...I'm ok with that. Makes it easier lol. He's huge! Weighed him today, 2 weeks old, he's 20lbs. He gained 8.5lb I'm 2 weeks! That's almost a months worth of weight gain that I like to see on my Nubians. (Birthweight + 10lbs each month). He's gonna be a big boy!










And some of the other girls, already starting to get a little pudgy! Probably from eating hay all day. 
Corabelle and Calypso. That's Cleo to the left, not bred, she's young. 








Peach and Calla


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Wahoo! All 3, that's awesome! Now the long wait until march


Right! A long while LOL. It's ok though. I think I'll be ok til Feb LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, how's Mercy? Her due date is in the next few days isn't it? Thought I'd see how y'all are doing.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's day 140 today (Sunday). Not much seeming to go on so far. She looks fatter but I put out a round bale this last week and I think she's been eating on it a lot! 

Not sure when she will go as she is a FF. One of these first few days this week I'll clean or the kidding pen and get it ready. I'd love if she'd surprise me with two babies in there lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay babies soon....I'll keep watching


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yea, she's not giving me nothin! Lol. No udder, maybe her ligs are a little softer.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

141...not much going on. It's a beautiful day out and a bit chilly today. Mercy is enjoying the weather and is out browsing and chowing down on hay...ligaments are getting softer but def still there. Tomorrow morning we get the kidding pen fixed up for her. She'll prob kid Saturday when I have guests here...doe code and all LOL.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

oh and Stanley...that's Calla's boy's name, is doing wonderfully in his new home. I think he believes he's a dog more than a goat and is getting extra spoiled!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up::haha:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay, more lil ones soon! How awesome about Stanley!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 142 - :shrug: Not a sign. But I don't really expect anything before Friday. She's a Nubian so it's still a touch early.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I want to (pic)

But nooooooo im :waiting:

Lol lol glad you are doing well . I know they will get here when they are done...just not ready yet! Lol lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Went out to just check on the girls since it warmed up...so here's some pics of Mercy girl today. Shes such a pretty girl. Her ligs actually feel softer this afternoon. Not mushy by any means but much softer than before. Maybe she'll be on the earlier side for me lol. One can dream.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's just so cute with her FF udder  I'll bet she's enjoying the nice sunny day after last week...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shez a cutey! I like that little baby bump! Shes looking good & healthy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Her little belly is adorable... Hoping her udder fills in a good bit more.

After dinner, I noticed she was pretty dang posty and her rump was angled even more. I didn't check her ligs tonight because I was in a hurry. I'll check on her in the morning though...but that's *some* progress lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Posty is good 
She's revving up her motor for the last leg of the race ... come on kiddos!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 143

Ligaments are harder again though lower. No udder growth, and not as posty as the evening yesterday. She's pretty fluffy today as it was cold this morning! I however am over the cold...it's a beautiful day today though!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 145 - The countdown is on now!! 

Annnnnd nothing today. Ligaments maybe moved down a bit but are still fairly strong. I do swear the udder is filling a bit more. It just appears fuller but not like kidding time fuller...ya know? So, def not today, but we shall see what the weekend holds!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YAY...baby pics soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up:

:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

:waiting::crazy:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Have Mercy on us....(I know not pun-ny) 
You're driving us nuts waiting to see those kids!
Well, are there signs she's gonna go soon?
Just checking in


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

For real Mercy! LOL

I just got in from checking on her (more like hoping she's showing progression hahaha). The only thing I notice isbher ligs are dropping because now I feel all the vertebrae in her tail/spine. But they are still on the tighter side. Not really any udder filling, though I do notice it sticking out the back a touch when looking from the side...so maybe there is growth to the udder. 

She DID let me touch her udder a bit just now when usually any touch gets a kick jump. Calla let me touch all over her udder when she was in early labor but not before. It felt pretty full but not tight. 

I had a talk with her that I am ready for this baby to come now lol. She didn't seem amused and walked tot hw hay bales and buried her head LOL


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hees some pics. I just went to check on something else and got pics. Actually, her ligs now feel flat against her thurls and slightly softer. Maybe her udder is longer....I need to compare to another pic. Anyway, she might be making some progress.































Here's some of the other girls. Corabelle is getting so big!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I forgot to mention the March girls hit 60 days this weekend! Let the drama queen moaning begin! Haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...still waiting. :waiting:..
Just because she burys her head in the hay...doesnt mean she gets out of showing us her babies! Lol lol 
Great pics! They are all looking really good !


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...still waiting. :waiting:..
> Just because she burys her head in the hay...doesnt mean she gets out of showing us her babies! Lol lol
> Great pics! They are all looking really good !


I think she's in denial about what's about to happen HAHA.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The March girls are looking great!
Come on Mercy...really...it's time... you know we're about to have a cold snap right...doe code and all...get a move on!

(LOL -Did that work?)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Exactly, tomorrow we have rain and a cold front...I REALLY don't prefer sitting in the cold waiting for kids...they don't seem to care about what WE want...:eyeroll: LOL

We shall see in the morning...her ligs did feel a smidge softer at evening feeding and they've def dropped down in place. But that's about it. Oh and she's a little friendlier towards me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe we will have a DAWN baby??? (dance).hope so !


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha doubt it but it would be nice!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 149 - Time is ticking Mercy girl.

Nada. Ligaments still dropped but on the tighter side this morning. No udder filling. My bet is on Thursday/Friday LOL.

I asked her "Are you sure you're pregnant? Cause you aren't acting like it!!" (Of course I know she is lol) and she just nosed my face lol. My husband said a couple of days ago when he was cleaning out the shelter, she was moaning so much while laying down lol. She's way too energetic to be practically at her due date here lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Despite the cold rain, I ran out to do a midday check on Mercy. I'm pretty sure we are having udder filling. Ligs are even lower and a bit softer and starting to feel the tiniest bit mushy in there. I'll be watching her but I'm thinking tomorrow morning-ish.

Left just now, right yesterday. You can see more roundness at the top and it's stretching as it doesn't look as hairy. Still a bit more to go. But I think today is prep day and tomorrow is go day.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like she's filling up! YAY it's almost baby time


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up:
:waiting: 

:nod:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Just did another check to see how she's progressing. Ligaments are softer for sure...getting the hollows, rump is high and she was slightly hunched, posty legs. Udder still meh. We have a dinner tonight, I'll check her one more time during milking in 2.5 hours and then when we get back. If her ligs aren't gone when I get back, I'll go to bed lol, of they are, I'm up for a while hahah. Ignore the barn, my husband cleaned I yesterday and today it's already getting icky. Rainy all day so they've been inside a lot.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Progressing nicely! Tomorrow 2pm-ish is my guess.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Def tomorrow. Just checked, still has ligaments but softer, couldn't really tell udder much as it was dark. She was pretty hunched/posty looking too. But eating. In the morning we'll get everything ready. I too think somewhere between lunch and 2ish.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

I have to tell you , if you do not know already, we had a Calypso. She ran off the first we brought her home, and was missing for two months. When we got her back, my sister named her, as the name means “she who hides.” She was a beautiful French Alpine from a commercial dairy farm that did not human handle her, so she went completely feral.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

LockeEstates said:


> I have to tell you , if you do not know already, we had a Calypso. She ran off the first we brought her home, and was missing for two months. When we got her back, my sister named her, as the name means "she who hides." She was a beautiful French Alpine from a commercial dairy farm that did not human handle her, so she went completely feral.


How did you get her back?? I love the sound of the name. I actually named her after Saturn's moon... Her papered name is Calypso Moon. I didn't know the meaning though! This girl however loves people haha. She does hide often if she sees the drencher out!!!


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

A sheep rancher about three miles away enticed her into their pen then formed the police. We notified the police when she went missing. We used a bucket of feed to entice her to the car. Once home my hubby opened up the garage and I opened the back door of the car. I pulled her out and she hit me in the backside with her horns for my trouble. I held on for dear life until my hubby could get her in the garage. My sister came and got her the next day.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Carried the imprint of her horns for at least two months.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, what a story!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well Mercy.....Are you going to release those hostages today or not?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

(doh)

Day 150. Woke thinking ligaments would be gone and we'd be anticipating baby...her ligs are STILL there. Way more hollowed put, baby has dropped, udder much fuller, all roached up...ALL the right signs except ligaments are being a pain.

I'm watching her very close today. I'm going to give them time to finish eating then I'll go observe for any other signs.

Here's your daily progress pics :heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sunken in hips, Udder bigger and fuller, posty, tail down....Yep ...about 2ish


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have gone out hourly, maybe seeing light contractions...but ligaments! Can they still kid with ligs? I haven't put her in the kidding pen because that would mean sitting with her til kidding. I'm waiting til I'm SURE lol. She has gotten super posty at times, walking like she has something up her rear, teats are filling as well as more general fullness of udder, no other signs currently. Still eating hay, out browsing with the herd...:shrugdoh)

(I take lots of pics because I don't trust my eyes for little changes...)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If it FF her ligs may just let go right befor delivery. I had 1 do that last year. They felt like a thin rubber tube up until her water presented. Then they finally relaxed and here they came.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes she's a FF...Oh well crud lol. Now I def need to be watching closer lol. She's not distressed enough for me to feel like it's that imminent....but it's goats so ...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay, i didn't miss her kidding! Thought for sure that I would.

As for ligs. As much as i rely on them, they aren't always for sure. Sarsparilla kidded with her ligs. I had a boer/nubian doe in 2017 who kidded on her FF with ligs still there and I had twinkle toes who kidded with ligs last year. Every time with those girls, they were very, very low. Just not totally gone. She looks close! Hopefully today.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

OK..It's 2:00 where are the babies?????


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This seems to work.....:up:
:waiting:

:nod:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She had a single doeling, at 2:40pm. She's refusing to nurse her. I tried to milk colostrum and her udder is hard. I got an ounce or two out and got it in baby. I need to try to milk her out. I've never had this happen before....trying to figure out how to deal with it.

She was fairly uninterested in baby at first, now she cleans her like crazy but just won't let her nurse...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you hold her while the baby latches on? Have you given her banamine and tried to massage her with peppermint oil to help her get decongested so she will let down for the sweet little girl?

Oh well, I was close...only 40 minutes LOL 

BTW..she's precious congrats!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm going to do some warm water and peppermint massage. Baby is looking for more milk. We did hold her for a bit but she was stressing a lot. Going to go out and work on her a little more.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

First freshners can be a bit silly.... I hope she comes around quickly for you. I'm glad Mercy kidded today instead of yesterday that would have rough on both of you. At least today is warmer and sunny.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Very cute little girl! Congrats!

Yep, just keep trying. Sometimes it takes a little bit and then all of a sudden it just clicks and "What? I have a baby?!" Her udder sounds like it's just painful right now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey Congratulations! Awwwww shes a cutie! Yep new moms...& tender teats...can be a little dificult. I have had to give mine treats each time the baby latched on. I guess its scarey and hurts at first. But ..she will get it...keep up the good work !


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She has a congested udder. Anyone know causes of that?

I ended up just pulling baby and bottling. I'm going to focus on massaging her udder and milk stand training her. Mercy seem very overwhelmed/shocked over all that just happened. It's cold and I don't want to risk baby not getting fed and getting up multiple times to go out...eh.

Her udder is def hurting her. I had it softer after massaging and its back to congested. I read about how congested udders work and it makes sense that she's not getting much out. I think this is what was up with Belle's udder which cleared at 3-4 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hot compresses, massage and milk multiple times per day. I'd also give her vitamin C chewables and garlic. A banamine shot will help with pain.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Hot compresses, massage and milk multiple times per day. I'd also give her vitamin C chewables and garlic. A banamine shot will help with pain.


I actually just got back from getting vit c! That's my plan tomorrow, massage, massage, massage!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So, Mercy's udder was a bit less hard this morning. Definitely just congestion, no heat or fever. She comes from super milky lines and I think she just dropped milk so fast she got congested as she's never had grain during pregnancy. I got her on the stand again this morning and we had to work through some clogged parts, but once we got milk flowing she started clearing out more. She def fought milking because of pain I think. I gave her Vit C and massaged her udder with warm water with peppermint oil in it. She seemed to like that. I think over a couple days it will go down and she'll be milking beautifully.

Baby girl is doing great. Being spoiled in the house lol. We are calling her LuLu. (Her registered name if we keep her will be Kessel Run Mercy's Hallelujah so we chose LuLu for short) Hopefully, she will stay but I have someone that is picking from doelings I have and may be interested in her. SO we'll see. I got tired of calling her "the doeling" so she needed something for now lol.

Now we get a break and hopefully good intervention-free kiddings with multiple kiddos in March! I'll be stalking everyone else due between now and then LOL!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She's beautiful!!! 
Let me know if you end up not wanting to keep her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, cute baby. 

Good work on her udder, glad she is better.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

mariella said:


> She's beautiful!!!
> Let me know if you end up not wanting to keep her


Lol. I have 2 girls here telling me if my friend passes...this girl isnt going anywhere LOL...they love her already!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love those blue Nubians! They are my favorite color of Nubians.
If baby isn’t nursing you could try Vick’s vapor rub on her udder between warm compresses. I like it because it just seems to stay warm for quite awhile


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWW LuLu is precious! I'm glad Mercy's udder is starting to soften , that's great.
Isn't stalking fun  I'll be starting my thread in Jan. Stalk away... I'll have Babies coming between Feb-April.
Ive got my Fingers crossed that you get to keep her!
Hope it works


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Blue baby! She looks healthy & spoiled(clap)
Just a cutey! I hope you do keep her!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We're seeing what Corabelle has, if she has a doeling then Lu will prob stay here. Who knows!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well well well. Stinkin Delilah. This girl drives me nuts sometimes. She likes to jump out of the window of the girls shelter and stay in the corral....hoping someone will let her in with the bucklings. I'm pretty sure she likes to be with them because they get a bit of grain and the grown does don't LOL. 

Well, of course she's with the boys everyday and low and behold, yesterday she was standing there flagging in Rugers face and he was as happy as can be. Ruger was the one she was supposed to be bred to anyway (Levi has no care for girls in heat right now). So I guess we are having babies end of May now (doh) I'm not particularly a fan of late babies here. But...ehhhhhhhhhh whatever. I guess I get to see this year what Ruger throws lol. Someone come get this girl, everyday something with Delilah lol. She really is a sweet girl but I think the but if Nigerian she has is coming out HAHA.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And the March girls hit 90 days this weekend/next week. No one is terribly big yet...no udders starting just yet. Lots of eating though! 

Lulu is doing fabulous and this weekend is hopefully moving outside. Delilah and Cleo will love with her since they're smaller. I'm pretty certain she's staying, I'm making that happen lol. Think pink for Corabelle!! 

Kulani, the sire of all these babies is going home end of month. He was here on lease. I got my Nigerian buck back, the co-owner was having some difficulty in her herd and he's lost a lot of weight. So I brought him back to baby him again. 

I'm so ready for winter to be over...ugh it's so.....dead. I like the beautiful green spring. BUT I have too much to do before spring....ahhhhh.


----------

